# Huffman Firestone Streamline



## Flat Tire (Mar 6, 2015)

Spent last weekend on a roadtrip in ######## and found this Streamline! Looks like everything is wrong tho, except the frame and fork, fork is stamped 4 8, April 1938?....I was pretty surprised when he rolled this outta the shed!


----------



## mike j (Mar 6, 2015)

Nice bones!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 6, 2015)

Nice man!!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 6, 2015)

Even though there might be things missing, it's still an incredible find. I love it man. Rob.


----------



## walter branche (Mar 6, 2015)

good work , DON


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Intersting to note that it appears the Firestones for '38 maintained the straight down tube unlike the Huffman branded Super Streamlines. Congrats on another terrific Huffman score Don! V/r Shawn


----------



## John (Mar 6, 2015)

Great bike! Great find.
1938 makes it a little easier to find the parts.
The 38 chain guard is more common to find, the stem can be the reverse style as shown in the catalog instead of the putter stem, you can also go with gothic fenders with the initial tray instead of the deep McCauley that are harder to find, and you do not need the special drop stand and clip and can go with the side stand. Or you could go with early 38 and have all the hard items to find.
But it’s all just catalog pictures


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey Don, if you're running out of room, you can always send the SS you picked up last year out to the Huffman Rescue...


----------



## Ralph51 (Mar 7, 2015)

Those frames are cool!


----------



## ZOOK (Mar 7, 2015)

I think you are turning into the Huffman rescue dude ÷{ ) nice super


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 7, 2015)

You sure have the knack Don, nice find


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 21, 2015)

Flat Tire said:


> ..... fork is stamped 4 8, April 1938?....I was pretty surprised when he rolled this outta the shed!





*Don ... how 'bout some fotos of that fork and crown with those numbers ... I nebber did understand
Huffman fork numbers ... in the 90's ..... back when I was all ober them - like a nun sammich !!



Thank you in adbance, Don ... *


...... patric


POST SCRIPT .... Scott S.   .... anything you wanna add about Huffman fork numbers ... pul-eeeze do ......

C'mon, Scott ... make me a belieber .........


===================
===================


----------

